# The benefits of whey



## Sully (Oct 18, 2017)

Whey Beyond Brawn: 10+ Things You Probably Didn't Know Whey & Peptides That Form During its Digestion Can Do: From A as in Vitamin A Uptake to Z as in CanZer Protection - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## El Hereje (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2017)

Interesting read! Learned some new health benefits that I really never knew. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

Interesting read. Of course next week there will be another study saying the opposite.


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Interesting read. I use quite a lot of whey so it's good to know. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks, always something I didn't know.


----------



## Viking (Oct 26, 2017)

Like most I use whey through the day so it's good to know these benefits.


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

You learn something new every day. I rotate protein powder sources but whey is no.1.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

Whey isolate for me. I get stomach issues from some whey proteins.


----------

